# Thoresby Hall show tomorrow (6th May)



## 2iturbo (May 2, 2013)

Just wondered if any members off here are at the Thoresby Hall classic car bike and mini show tomorrow on Monday 6th of may?i did a couple of shows at this venue last yr and they were all good days out with plenty of variety of cars and vehicles to see,I'm gonna be there tomorrow with my xr and a few of the escort cabby owners club:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

yes i will be there, in my old capri


----------



## 2iturbo (May 2, 2013)

At least somebody off here is going then :thumb: is it the Capri in your siggy? Il keep my eyes peeled for it she looks nice, fairly decent weather forecast for tomorrow so will hopefully be a good turn out tomorrow, there's a few of us from Hull going down.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

2iturbo said:


> At least somebody off here is going then :thumb: is it the Capri in your siggy? Il keep my eyes peeled for it she looks nice, fairly decent weather forecast for tomorrow so will hopefully be a good turn out tomorrow, there's a few of us from Hull going down.


It is indeed, you wont miss it as it will be parked next to a le mans green mk 1 escort


----------

